# Simulate: Mavs vs Heat



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Got this idea from the Suns Board , basically we do a cool play by play of the entire game and record stats and stuff. But we'll do it a little bit different, after 50 posts a new quarter begins and at half time we can have a game review.

*Rules:*
*1. One post at a time! Make sure someone has posted after you before you post again
2. Make this a real game. Not every possesion will either team score. Try to be fair.
3. Subs will have to come in for the starters eventually. Make sure they come in atleast
the begining of the 2nd quarter.
*

*Mavericks Line up: *
C DeSagana Diop/Erick Dampier/DJ Mbenga
PF Dirk Nowitzki/Austin Croshere/Pops Mensah Bonsu
SF Josh Howard/Devean George/
SG Greg Buckner/Jerry Stackhouse/Maurice Ager
PG Jason Terry/Devin Harris/Anthony Johnson
*
Heat Line up:*
C Shaquille O'Neal/Alonzo Mourning/Michael Doleac
PF Udonis Haslem/Wayne Simien
SF Antoine Walker/James Posey/Jason Kapono
SG Dwyane Wade/Shandon Anderson
PG Jason Williams/Gary Payton

*STATS:*

_*Dallas*_
*Points - Dirk 13, Jason 8, Josh 2, George 2, Mbenga 4
Rebounds - Diop 1, Dirk 2
Assists - Diop 1, Jason 3, George 1
Blocks - Diop 1
Steals - Howard 1,*

_*Miami*_
*Points - Shaq 4, Wade 13, Williams 2
Rebounds - Wade 1, Shaq 2
Assists - Wade 1, Walker 1, Shaq 1
Blcoks - Shaq 1, Zo 1
Steals - Wade 1*


*SCORE*








* VS *









*21_________________28*​





I'll start...

Tip-off begins, Shaq takes it, Miami ball.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate offseason.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just play the game


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Shaq breaks Devin Harris's ankles, followed by breaking Jason Terry's ankles, followed by a dunk from the three point line that brings down the entire gym, ending the game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay, now let's be serious


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You don't think Shaq could dunk from the three point line? You know nothing about basketball.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Shaq gets a foot injury, causing him not to play untill the 4th quarter, which also causes Wade to take full control, which results to a lose for the Heat. Boxscore, 115 to 98, Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thats not how you play Dynamic, you do one play and thats it.

Like the first play was Shaq wins the tip, second play could be something like:

Ball goes to Jason Williams, Jason passes to Wade, Wade views the court, attacks the basket, steps back passes to Walker, Walker for 3, and it's good.

Get it?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

As Haslem stared into Dirk's eyes, Dirk remembers the punishment that UD put on him in the Finals....Dirk throws the ball away in fear, Udonis steals the inbound, turns and does the Darvin Ham off-the-board-dunk...

4-0 Heat


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No body has scored yet, just to let you know. Score is still 0-0 and please be realistic about it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wade slips on the floor around midcourt and launches up a shot from his back. 3-0, heat.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> wade slips on the floor around midcourt and launches up a shot from his back. 3-0, heat.


 Come on guys, be realistic.

Score is still 0-0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what is non-realistic about Haslem scaring Dirk after last year's Finals? I think that the only non-realistic thing so far is that Udonis didn't do a better dunk


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ugh... I guess I'll have to do the opening play.

Ball goes to Wade, Wade passes to Walker, Walker to Shaq, Shaq posts up and dunks in Diop's grill.

2-0
Miami


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Diop inbounds the ball, giving it to Jet, Jet takes it to half court, and does a half court Ally-oop to Dirk, the crowd roars.

2 - 2

:banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Man, not realistic, but what ever.

Ball inbounds to J-Will, Williams passes to Wade, Wade holding the ball, looks for the open man, finds a cutting Walker, passes to him, Walker takes the lay up, blocked by Diop!

2-2


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

They had some practice during the long off season.

Anyway.

Wade gets the offensive rebound, looks for an open player he see none so he attempts the layup but misses, but the ref whistles for a foul on J-ho, Wade gets 2 foul shots.

Better? :]


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits 2 FTs

4-2


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk inbounds the ball to Terry, Terry views the court, finds Josh Howard, passes to him, finds an open Greg Buckner for 3, it's off, but Diop gets the offensive rebound.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Diop passes to Terry, Terry get's a good look at the basket and get's the mid-range jumper.

4 - 4


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk inbounds the ball to Terry, Terry views the court, finds Josh Howard, passes to him, finds an open Greg Buckner for 3, it's off, but Diop gets the offensive rebound.


Diop passes it out to Terry, Terry then passes to dirk. Dirk sees JHO moving around the defense Rip Hamilton like. JHO gets behind Dirk, Dirk passes to him, and uses his body as a pick. JHO slashes and misses but is fouled.

Edit: Damn you, jus use this play for the next Mavs possesion.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Miami inbound to Wade, Wade chucks the ball to an open Shaq, Shaq maneuvers up a quick post hook, it's good

Heat 6-4


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Diop passes it out to Terry, Terry then passes to dirk. Dirk sees JHO moving around the defense Rip Hamilton like. JHO gets behind Dirk, Dirk passes to him, and uses his body as a pick. JHO slashes and misses but is fouled.
> 
> .


^^^6-6


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No, because it was Miami's possession.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

J-ho hits the first FT but misses the next one, Dirk grabs it and passes it out to Stackhouse


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It's Dallas' possession now, the play 2dumb made did not count since it was Miami's possesion.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dirk inbounds the ball to Terry, Terry gets at the 3 point line and tries to drive but it is stolen by Wade, Wade get's the fastbreak, and does and Windmill finish, they get the score.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

8-4 Miami

Dirk inbounds the ball, passes to Josh, Josh looks for an open Terry, but instead passes to Diop, Diop posts Shaq up, shoots the layup, Shaq blocks it, ball goes to Terry, Terry for 3, it's good!

8-7 Miami


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Shaq inbounds to Jason Willaims, but the pass is broken up by Terry, JET get's full control on the ball and get's the layup.

9 - 8 Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

But misses, rebound slammed in by Dirk

9-8 Dallas


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Jason inbounds to D-Wade, D-wade gets a good look and passes to Shaq, Shaq passes back to D-Wade at the 3 point line, Wade shoots the ball, Terry fouls D-Wade and the shot drops!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

11-9

Wade takes the free-throw, makes it. Dallas ball

12-9 Miami


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dallas inbounds into Terry. Jason goes up court.
Dirk in the high-post, top key area waiting for the ball. He gets it.
Isolation, Dirk vs Haslem. Dirk with the pump fake, Udonis goes for it.
Dirk leans in and gets foul. Hard foul by Haslem. No flagrant called.

FTA - Good
FTA - Good

Miami 12 - Mavericks 11


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

During the free-throws the Heat substitute in Alonzo Mourning for Shaq, and the Mavericks sub in Harris for Buckner.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ball is inbounded to Williams. Jason brings it up handing if off to
Wade. Dwayne gets an isolation. Crossover, pull up pump fake.
Gets the defender to jump right across him. Then gladly banks
in the jumper.

Miami 14 - Mavericks 11


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry brings the ball up...passes to Howard on the wing, breaks free on the pick from Dirk, drives to the rim and REJECTED by the king of Swat Alonzo Mourning out of bounds...

Zo flexes, Dick Bavetta hands the ball to Howard on the baseline


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Howard inbounds it to terry, Terry has a hard time find a shot, so passes it to Dirk in the right wing of the 3 point line, Dirk relizing there is only 5 seconds on the shot clock is forced to shoot, and it goes in!

14 - 14 Tie


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Quickly, Miami inbounds the ball but the ball is picked off by Howard, Howard attacks the rim and dunks it monsterously, gets fouled in the act by Zo.

Before the free-throw 14-16 Dallas


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

J-ho hits the back of the rim and pops up and misses but Dirk quickly grabs it and get's a putback slam. 

14 - 18 Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

During the free-throw the Miami Heat sub in Gary Payton for Jason Williams, and the Mavs sub in Pops Mensah Bonsu for Josh Howard *StackAttack and I cheer histarically* and Devin George for Devin Harris.

On the floor

*Dallas*
C DeSagana Diop
PF Dirk Nowitzki
SF Pops Mensah Bonsu
SG Devin George
PG Jason Terry

*Miami*
C Alonzo Mourning
PF Udonis Haslem
SF Antoine Walker
SG Dwyane Wade
PG Gary Payton


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Shaq inbounds the ball for wade, Wade goes up the court and see an opening and tries to drive to the the rim, but runs into Pops and Pops draws the charge! ... *Stackattack and Baller cheer histariclly* The ref gives J-ho the ball to inbound


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

J-Ho drives all the way to the rim....and.....calls a TIMEOUT!!!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Josh Howard brings the ball in and breathes on Wade and Howard gets an offensive foul. Yaaaay. 

We'll continue from my last post ignore stupid posts like Suengs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Timeout.

The AAC puts on the airconditiong and Joey Crawford calls a foul on Jason Terry for apparently pushing Dwyane Wade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dirk Nowitzki outright punches Wade in the face. Strangely, the officials let the game go on, but he draws a foul seconds later from a fan heckling him. 

Wade misses his first technical free throw, but Dick Bavetta calls a foul on himself for passing it back too hard. 

Bavetta ejects himself, walking off the court strangely and loudly arguing the call with himself.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The game is postponed while the league finds a replacement referee.

The crown entertains itself by chanting "Wade for World Leader!" :curse:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ninja subs in for Dirk..... Get's the ball at the top of the key.....
Puts a move on Wade and jumps off the trampoline that MavsMan quickly slid into the lane.... and flies completely over the backboard and into the 4th row. 

Game is suspended due to Ninja's 5 broken bones and severe concussion.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Cheerleaders try to distract the crowd by throwing tee shirts - 

*their tee shirts.* :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

And... the ball handling continues........

(how the thread degenerated....)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Post #50 signifies the last play of the quarter, so after Wade's 2nd FT attempt (which is good) the Mavs' Devin George inbounds the ball from the front court to Dirk at the rim...

...the follow shot is good. :clap: 

20-15 Dallas after 1.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

BTW, that was the craziest quarter of ball I've seen since I was a kid. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Start of 2nd quarter:

With 1st and 10 and the ball on Dallas 5 yard line, Tony Romo is lined up in shotgun formation. Three wide-out's are in. T.O is far left; Glenn is far right, and Barber assumes the blocking back.

Here they go...

The blitz are coming! Romo scrambles into the end zone to avoid the 7-men rush...

Romo goes left...

Romo goes back right...

Romo couldn't find any open man!

The defense is all over his face.......

Romo dumps off the pass to Barber on the 1 yard line.....

Barber bobbles the ball initially and takes off! He's at the 10 yard line.... 20....

Barber puts up a hand to the helmet of a defender and pushes him to the gound.... 23 yard line.... he's still going.

Wait... here comes the safety....

Barber was hit HARD by the safety. His helmet flew off.... and the ball came out too!

The corner arrived to catch..... the helmet! The ball is still lose!

Who's that? That's Romo picking up the ball at the 34 yard line and running!

There is only one person between Romo and the end zone. Oh no! It's D Wade!

D Wade leaps through the air and jumps on Romo, but Romo is not stopping. Romo is running with D Wade hanging on to his chest!

Romo crosses the 50 yard line....

Wait... Romo just fell on the 34 yard line of Miami...

Let's see what happened with instant replay.

"Romo is running, and D Wade is biting him on his should pad.... and you see Wade's knee in Romo's groin.... oh... here it is! It's SHAQ! Shaq popped out of no where and trips Romo from the sideline!"

There should be a flag on Shaq's interference from the sideline, but there are no calls from the official.

Can we see the replay again from another angle?

From this angle, we can see Riley screaming on the sideline at the officials as Romo runs past him... there is the knee in Romo's groin... Officials running to Riley in the background.... Shaq's foot popping out onto the field.... and.... is that Riley passing some sort of note to the official?

Can we zoom in for a closer look? That looks like a picture Benjamin Franklin on the note...

Well... looks like the officials were distracted by Riley handing him some Benjamins and missed the call...

1st and 10 on Maimi 34!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry, I'm just trying to picture Shaq under center...or Pat Riley with a headset...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

David Stern and the New NFL Commissioner, whatever his name is, come in and order this game finished. They jointly order mods to close thread.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> David Stern and the New NFL Commissioner, whatever his name is, come in and order this game finished. They jointly order mods to close thread.


I'm in. :wiz: 

Ed, you out there? :wait:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I'm in. :wiz:
> 
> Ed, you out there? :wait:


LOL... we are not allowed to have a little fun?

:biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... we are not allowed to have a little fun?
> 
> :biggrin:


 You don't think this was enough :laugh: ? You probably made Saint cry by now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> You don't think this was enough :laugh: ? You probably made Saint cry by now.


Maybe he'll bring the game back on track?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe he'll bring the game back on track?


 ...from this? If he does it, he's the best poster on the whole board.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ...from this? If he does it, he's the best poster on the whole board.


Wasn't there a poll stating JUST THAT? LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wasn't there a poll stating JUST THAT? LOL...


Yeah, but sometimes you have to back up all that hype. :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The wheels on this thread came off about 12 posts back......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey - I just went with it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Wasn't there a poll stating JUST THAT? LOL...


:raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> The wheels on this thread came off about 12 posts back......


Was that before or after Ninja came into the game and broken his bones?

LOL...

I just realized Tony Romo wasn't on the Mavericks roster. My bad! :biggrin: 

Here is a link to the rules.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay last play of the first quarter Dirk finishes a shot assisted by Devin George.

2nd quarter about to begin.

Miami subs Shaq back in for Alonzo and Posey in for Walker, Dallas puts in Erick Dampier for DeSagana Diop


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Was that before or after Ninja came into the game and broken his bones?


My sources say they both occoured at aprox the same time.....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk inbounds to Jet, Jet dribbles the ball up the court, finds George open, passes to him for 3, not good, but gets fouled.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This thread is sttrruuuggglllllliiinnnnggg.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> This thread is sttrruuuggglllllliiinnnnggg.


That would be the Draft Thread...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I was noticing that as well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You guys could help play the thread....


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> You guys could help play the thread....


Meh... I'm bored enough to help~

FT 1 good 
FT 2 No good
Ft 3 no good

Shaq rebounds the miss and passes to D-Wade, and Wade get's in front of everyone a drives to the rim, gets fouled Jason Terry and the shot is good.

17 - 21 Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shot doesn't count, they reviewed the play and he was fouled on the ground.

Wade gets 2 free-throws


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade makes one, but rolls his ankle after missing one and trying to run into the scrum for the rebound.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Shaq grabs the rebound and calls a time out.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Substitution Shandon Anderson for Dwyane Wade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Converse is called for a foul.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Another substitution, Alonzo in Shaq out.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Thats not how you play Dynamic, you do one play and thats it.
> 
> Like the first play was Shaq wins the tip, second play could be something like:
> 
> ...


Noone is really listening to your "RULES" but okay.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

MVP™ said:


> Noone is really listening to your "RULES" but okay.


 Why don't you quit spamming and actually play the game?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Devin Harris -- Careless turnover

Anderson with the runout...

21-20 Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk Nowitzki is replaced by DJ MBenga
Jason Terry is replaced by Darrell Armstrong

MBenga hits a three..but is fouled. Hits the FT. 25-20 Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Shady* said:


> Devin Harris -- Careless turnover
> 
> Wade with the runout...
> 
> 21-20 Dallas


 Wade is not in the game.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Score is 17-25 Dallas


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Whoops! Fixed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Let's continue the play, that one play won't count.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Mbenga misses the free throw, and Shaq grabs it amd moves it upcourt, he sees a opening and runs, for the basket Jho contests, but is only gets trampled by Shaq as he gets the basket, and is fouled by Jho, Josh is on the ground holding his nose and you can see blood on his hand Avery calls a timeout. 

19 - 25 DAL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Buckner in, Josh out.

Shaq shoots the free-throw, misses. Rebound Dirk


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Terry brings the ball down the court, shoots a quick three, its good.

19 - 28 DAL

-- Pat Riley calls a timeout


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Inbounds goes to Jason Williams, who passes to Shaq, Shaq gets doubled and kicks it back out to Jason Williams for the mid range jumper, it's off but gets a foul


----------



## AshyLarry (Aug 10, 2006)

J-Will makes 1 of 2 free throws, but...

On last free throw, Lane violation called on Diop.

J-Will makes the 3rd free throw.

20-28 DAL


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ball inbounds to Terry, Terry dribble drives all the way down court, can't get up a shot but finds an open Diop, passes, Diop dunks it.

Dallas 21-30. AshyLarry messed up the Math :laugh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bump...


----------

